# pioneer z2 - hd3-bt



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello, does anyone know if it's possible to make the us market pioneer z2 to work in europe?? I ask cause the z2 is alot cheeper than the european hd3bt.. Is there nay software/hacks that could make this work??
thanks
Frank RT


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: pioneer z2 - hd3-bt (Fankii-T)*

Check out this site:
http://www.avic411.com
If it can be done, they probably have the info there.
Good luck


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: pioneer z2 - hd3-bt (Motown_Dub)*

thanks for the site, it's just that those people on there seems like some nice people who don't mess around with the nav the way I want it, so is there some one who know, or is a member in that site who could ask for me??


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: pioneer z2 - hd3-bt (Fankii-T)*

I did a little looking and the HD3-BT is the Euro version, which is what you want. The Z2 is the NA model, it won't work for you.


----------

